
An open source tool for enabling faster, easier editing of video interviews - PietroPs
https://product.voxmedia.com/2016/11/22/13669486/faster-video-editin
======
PietroPs
A a Mac OS X desktop app that creates automatic transcription from a video or
audio file. The user can make text selections and export those selections as a
video sequence in the editing software of choice. www.autoedit.io

